# 
.    .      .           .          .
       .      : , ,   , . ,- ,-  .                    ..          ,    .            ,     .
                .

----------


## RAMM

,     ,    ?

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> .    .      .           .          .
>        .      : , ,   , . ,- ,-  .                    ..          ,    .            ,     .
>                 .

    ,    ?  ,   ,      ?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

**,         !
! !   ? )))

----------


## laithemmer

,     "      ". 
..     ? ? ,     ? ,   ,       . 
...    ,   (     -    ).   ,       :)

----------


## erazer

. , ,  .

----------

!
 .         .   ,  .     .    ,     -     .           .
   :   .  .

----------


## RAMM

> !
>  .         .   ,  .     .    ,     -     .           .
>    :   .  .

       ,   . (
     (,     ,   )

----------


## laithemmer

> :   .  .

    ??? 
 !!!!!            :)  
   )       -  ))))

----------

,         ,   .            .
   ,         .    .       , ..                  .   .       . 
          .     ,       .     ?   .

----------

> ??? 
>  !!!!!            :)  
>    )       -  ))))

    !!!
        !!!

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> ...
>    ,         .    . .

   :
"   ,     -     .           ." 
       ,    .
,   . )      

> ??? 
>  !!!!!            :)  
>    )       -  ))))

  **, ,       . 
         )

----------

.         ?
     -  ...        ,  ...

----------


## laithemmer

> !!!
>         !!!

    ,    :)
    , .   

> , ,       .
>          )

  !  .     ,    ))   ....

----------


## RAMM

> ...
> !  .     ,    ))   ....

    ,   ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   ...

  ,      ,     - '   :)

----------


## Waldemar

,        ..                  ...     ,        ...   ? ?  ,    ?   ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,      ,     - '   :)

     "" .   -     .    .

----------


## aneisha

> ,

           .        ,   .    ?  ,  ,    .         -   .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

> . , ,  .

----------


## erazer

> 

  
  ,  ...

----------

,    .   -.
     ,     .     .
     (  ,        ).

----------


## aneisha

**:    ,    ,  ?

----------

> **:    ,    ,  ?

     -     ,   .
 ?       !!!

----------

_    )))_

----------

....   )))))

----------



----------


## FLY_INTER

**,         ,     ,         ,   ?  ,      ,   !

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,   ?  ,      ,   !

  ,   , ,  ...   .

----------


## F_O_X

! )))        )))

----------

> ,     ,         ,   ?  ,      ,   !

    ,      .    ,       ...

----------


## Tunichka

,            !!! 
,    !!!

----------

